# Corfu, Greece.



## yakman (Dec 27, 2010)

Here follows a selection of insects we managed to turn up on the Greek island of Corfu in 2008. We were living in the north of the island from May to October.

Any help with identifications or corrections will be well received.

Typical Greek olive grove, cool and shady, even on the hottest days.




























Carpenter bees were common around the flower beds.






Scarce and Common Swallowtails were also frequent visitors to the garden.








Hummingbird Hawkmoth.



Assassin Bug.










Hornets carefully photographed at their nest entrance in a drain pipe.



Wasps were everywhere during the hottest times and enjoyed feeding on carrion. We saw them on roadkill and here they are swarming over a dead shrew.




Large centipedes were found when turning groundcover and a couple of large individuals turned up indoors.



Balkan Green Lizard ( Lacerta trilineata) also photographed in the garden.



Dalmatian Algyroides ( Algyroides nigropunctatus).



Starred Agama ( Laudakia stellio).


Finally, best of all, Hermanns Tortoises...


...all sizes.



Thanks for viewing.


----------



## tarcan (Dec 27, 2010)

another excellent series! great shots


----------



## Leviticus (Dec 27, 2010)

Wonderful finds. I enjoyed the tortoises and agama most. Although the mantid shots were superb.


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (Dec 28, 2010)

Ah more Mediterranean love.  Very nice pictures, i'll help you on some Id's which have no names.
2) _Argiope lobata_
3) _Hogna radiata_
4) _Argiope bruennichi_
6) Linyphiidae webs
7,8) _Iris oratoria_
9) _Ameles_ sp.
The assassin bug is a _Rhynocoris_ sp.
The grasshopper (the second one) is a juvenile _Anacridium aegypticum_.
Hornets are _Vespa orientalis_.
The centipede is  _Scolopendra cingulata_.


----------



## Blurboy (Dec 28, 2010)

Great pictures and I so wish I knew a bit more about our hobby as years ago as I was always on that island.


----------



## yakman (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for your comments.

Tarantula_Hawk
Thank you once again for coming up with the ID's.


----------



## mercury904 (Jan 2, 2011)

i like the wasp and shrew pic i wish i can get the original shot ..i mean the one with the best resolution


----------



## moloch (Jan 4, 2011)

Lovely photos.  I enjoyed the post with its variety of animals.


----------



## texasroach (Jan 5, 2011)

A visual representation of Gerald Durrell's books on Corfu


----------



## orzechova (Feb 16, 2011)

oh my! what a variety of species there! i'm going to visit Greece,but Rhodes, in April,and I'm really hoping to see even a half of what You have seen


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 24, 2011)

While Im a sucker for inverts and reptiles (arent we all?), I must say that the last photo is my favorite...............an excellent shot.


----------

